# Soon to be new hyatt owner questions help



## mikeben (Mar 30, 2008)

1. We are purchasing an EOY for our needs. If we get points in odd years (say July) do the points expire in July 2010? Or do we have to use them in the calendar year they are issued? IE could we book something  in 2010 before July 2010? Does the reservation have to be used within 12 months or just reserved within 12 mos? ie if we can use our odd year july 2009 and book something in june 2010 for November use 2010??

2. In reading the Hyatt info (thanks Kal) it states that the points are weighted based on the resort and season the points are in. Meaning if you own low season in a less desirable hyatt resort you have less weight to get high season highly desirable resort ? I 've read here "points are points" but they seem to have a weight to them...this was clearly spelled out in the hyatt documents...do they excersize this method? we want to take our low season points (2 bdrm) and exchange for a higher season one bedroom...we have enough points but concerned that they won't offer it as perhaps our resort does not have enough "weight"

3. With EOY, can we still get on the wait list (i believe 18 months out) even though we don't get our points until 12 months out? I know this works for annual ownership but what about EOY??


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is a brief response to your various questions:

* Points Usage: Your points can be used in any way for 12 months after receipt.  They're also good for an additional 6 months (LCUP) but there are significant restrictions.

* Reservations:  Your points are considered as "used" on the day you receive a confirmed reservation.  You can stay in a unit at any time before the points expire.

* "weighted value":  There is no weighting per se.  If you have 1400 points they have a value of 1400 points whenever or whereever you use them.

* wait list: normal wait list rules apply to EOY ownership.  The only difference is you skip years.


----------



## mikeben (Mar 30, 2008)

*hyatt rules*

Thanks Kal but on the Hyatt Club Rules (on your website)page 7 section 3.1 continuing onto page 8 it seems to clearly state they weight the points based on the resort and season. It also seems to allow Hyatt to change alot of the rules of exchanging "at will" if you read the document carefully allowing them to change the rules to fit their needs...


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2008)

What you're reading is a discussion about how a point value is assigned to each week at each resort.  Generally, each resort has its own array of point values for each week.  The ski resorts differ from the hot climate resorts.  There is no distinction when using the points that you own, i.e. it doesn't matter what the going sales prices are at the resort you own versus the resort where you want to stay.  Points-are-points and your 1400 points are good at ANY resort and do not have a bearing on how wait-list requests are reserved.

It is true that Hyatt can change the configuration of weekly point values at a given resort.  As an example, in Key West, Hyatt eliminated the 1300 point weeks.  Owners of 1300 point weeks became owners of 1400 point weeks.  What a deal for them as Hyatt basically gave those owners an additional 100 points per year at no additional charge.

However, when Hyatt first entered into the timeshare business with the Sunset Harbor Resort the highest week value was 2000 points.  That was the top end of the chart for all HVC resorts until 1998.  In 1998 Hyatt changed the chart and added in Diamond Weeks valued at 2200 points.  This resulted in a MAJOR *FIRE STORM* among the then current HVC owners especially the 2000 point owners who previously could stay at any resort at any time.  Hyatt never touched that basic chart again since 1998.


----------



## myip (Mar 30, 2008)

Kal said:


> * wait list: normal wait list rules apply to EOY ownership.  The only difference is you skip years.



How far out can you put on the waitlist?  For example, my used week is in July, 2009.  I don't receive points till July, 2008.  Can I be on the waitlist now for April 2009 usage?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 30, 2008)

myip said:


> How far out can you put on the waitlist?  For example, my used week is in July, 2009.  I don't receive points till July, 2008.  Can I be on the waitlist now for April 2009 usage?




Waitlist 18 months out but if you dont have the points in your account when the waitlist comes open you will not get it Hyatt computers will just pass you up.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 30, 2008)

*waitlist questions*

If my name comes up on a waitlist for a unit and I don't have the points yet, do I go to the bottom of the list, or do I become the next eligible?


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2008)

myip said:


> How far out can you put on the waitlist? For example, my used week is in July, 2009. I don't receive points till July, 2008. Can I be on the waitlist now for April 2009 usage?


 
Yes, you can be placed on the waitlist.


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> If my name comes up on a waitlist for a unit and I don't have the points yet, do I go to the bottom of the list, or do I become the next eligible?


 
Your name will remain on the list in the same priority.  It will just continue to be passed over until such time that you have sufficient points to confirm the request.  The oldest points will be taken first, consistent with CUP and LCUP limitations.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info Kal!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 31, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> If my name comes up on a waitlist for a unit and I don't have the points yet, do I go to the bottom of the list, or do I become the next eligible?



Cookinmamma,

Kal is 100% correct but just remember if you have more that one requests in on the wait list you might want to keep track because one of your requests come it you might get canceled off the others or sometimes you might get cleared at the last minute and then you cant go. I have seen that happen to a friend of mine and they ended up donating the week to charity.

Personally I only put myself and my family on 1 or 2 wait lists weeks that I go every year and i usually get cleared 100% of the time.

Good luck


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 31, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Cookinmamma,
> 
> Kal is 100% correct but just remember if you have more that one requests in on the wait list you might want to keep track because one of your requests come it you might get canceled off the others or sometimes you might get cleared at the last minute and then you cant go. I have seen that happen to a friend of mine and they ended up donating the week to charity.
> 
> ...



Thanks Carmel85. . . . Hmmm.  I'm not sure I understand the scenario you're describing - does that only apply if you have excess points (relative to the requested resorts & dates) or multiple ownerships and HRPPs?  

I think it'd help if I understood the process, and hope this question makes sense.  .  .  For instance - - my 2009 points become available on August 23.  Say I've put myself on 2 different waitlists (for requested resort A and requested resort B), and Resort A opens up when my points are in the system.  Do I get a confirmation call or email from Hyatt, or do my points (assume my total 2000 points are needed) simply get moved from my account to the requested reservation?   

If resort B becomes available the next day, then what?  I would have no more points, so would I just come off that waitlist?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 31, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> Thanks Carmel85. . . . Hmmm.  I'm not sure I understand the scenario you're describing - does that only apply if you have excess points (relative to the requested resorts & dates) or multiple ownerships and HRPPs?
> 
> I think it'd help if I understood the process, and hope this question makes sense.  .  .  For instance - - my 2009 points become available on August 23.  Say I've put myself on 2 different waitlists (for requested resort A and requested resort B), and Resort A opens up when my points are in the system.  Do I get a confirmation call or email from Hyatt, or do my points (assume my total 2000 points are needed) simply get moved from my account to the requested reservation?
> 
> If resort B becomes available the next day, then what?  I would have no more points, so would I just come off that waitlist?



Cook,

You will check a box whether you want to protect your HRRP or not if you are for sure 100% not going to use your HRRP change them into CUP points right when you get them.

You will get confirmed on what resort opens up first the other you will just get passed up.

i hope this makes since?

I always change over the week HRRP as soon as I get it because then I can have full access to those points very easy to to.

I really suggest you play on the Hyatt website for a few minutes then you will see what Im talking about.

Happy hunting.  What are you looking for at hyatt send me a PM!


----------

